# GE Mini Mod i Meter socket replacement



## ItsTheGator (Jul 10, 2018)

I've been looking everywhere to find a socket or a meter stack to pull a socket for what I believe to be an original GE Mini Mod meter stack I but can't find any good leads. Any leads or suggestions? 

Have a picture of what I need to replace below

Thanks so much for any input!


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

since that is round ... i am going to guess 60amp .. if that is true ?
good luck

where is the neu/ground connection ?


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Is this it?









General Electric GE MP WMP Mini Mod Replacement Meter Socket Kit Same Day Ship | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for General Electric GE MP WMP Mini Mod Replacement Meter Socket Kit Same Day Ship at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## ItsTheGator (Jul 10, 2018)

Almost Retired said:


> since that is round ... i am going to guess 60amp .. if that is true ?
> good luck
> 
> where is the neu/ground connection ?


Not sure didn't get a pic of that part, but It's the one where the breaker is below the meter rather than on the side. I had thought it was a 100 amp can but Im actually not positive. Googling the numbers on the unit didn't pull up anything except knowing the brand was GE


----------



## ItsTheGator (Jul 10, 2018)

matt1124 said:


> Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe this is the fix. Its Reproduced I believe and looks slightly different but all the holes are in the right spot. Im 90% I could make it work but just hate spending this much in the first place and much more so without knowing for sure itll work. Hoping to find a more reasonable solution but this beats the thousands to replace the whole meter pack


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

ItsTheGator said:


> I believe this is the fix. Its Reproduced I believe and looks slightly different but all the holes are in the right spot. Im 90% I could make it work but just hate spending this much in the first place and much more so without knowing for sure itll work. Hoping to find a more reasonable solution but this beats the thousands to replace the whole meter pack


I guess I’m just getting used to ridiculous prices and hard to find things. When I saw the price all I thought was “cheap easy fix”


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Seller seems knowledgeable on these, message them


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

And people say my prices are out of this world.....


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Seems like current GE metering products are rebranded Eaton Cutler-Hammer designs. Those replacement parts are worse then OUCH! prices, but what can you do? Changing out everything will be way more expensive.


----------

